# Ethical Forestry



## amax (30 Dec 2011)

Hi all,
Has anyone any experience or advice on Ethical Forestry .com
Returns look promising and I was seriously considering this.

However, upon research have come across a few links to potential boiler room scams


----------



## littletiger (30 Dec 2011)

I would be very suspicious of the projected returns. They sound good but there are so many variables


----------



## amax (2 Jan 2012)

I think I will leave this one. I am young, so the length of investment is defiently appealing for the price of a car. Are there any safe ways to invest in forestry locally?


----------



## mercman (2 Jan 2012)

OP, you could try the Irish Forestry Funds which appear to Invest in Forestry. I am not able to provide any insight into their performance but these funds have been well covered on AAM if you do a search for them. Otherwise if you have land and is suitable for forestry you could plant same and the Department of Forestry would pay for the planting and depending on your status you could receive an annual premium for 15 years minimum.


----------



## LDFerguson (5 Jan 2012)

Just a general observation as I know nothing about EthicalForestry.com - I am always wary of websites promoting investments that give little or no detail about who is behind the company.  

For any type of investment, at a bare minimum I'd want to know: - 

Who is behind the company?
What is their background?
What experience and expertise in forestry do they have?
What track record have they got in running previous investment schemes - forestry or otherwise?
What protection is offered in relation to investors' cash?
Who (if anyone) regulates this investment?  This appears to be a UK company - is it regulated by the FSA?


----------



## rangerscym (5 Jan 2012)

AMAx - there is no diclosure of the company's regulatory status on their website.  I carried out a search of the FSA register and the company is not listed.  The contract itself is governed by Costa Rican law.  The only upside I uncovered from this limited due diligence is that the company is incoporated in the UK 

*ETHICAL FORESTRY LTD
*OCEAN 80 
80 HOLDENHURST ROAD 
BOURNEMOUTH 
DORSET 
BH8 8AQ *
Company No. 0645514*


----------

